# What's your Favorite Small Gun



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Some might call it Summer Wear, like the Seecamp, Beretta Bobcat, etc., but what is your favorite ultra small pocket gun?*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the KelTec P3AT.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I was planning on picking up a 3AT until Ruger's new knockoff came out. Now I have to look at both. 

I wish the 3AT came with a metal framed version.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I like the KelTec P3AT.


Another vote for the P3AT


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

P3at


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Kel-tec 3AT. Why pay more for the same gun.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

PF9 in pocket most of time. P3at sometimes. Sometimes both.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Colt Pony Pocketlite .380 in SS. It's not new. I picked it up six years ago, just after Colt stopped making the small guns. I carry it all the time!

I'll be looking at the new Ruger LCP .380 when they hit the stores in the next couple of months. Yesterday, I stopped by the gun shop/range that I go to now and then and ended up in a conversation with the owner and a couple of other customers about the new Ruger LCP. The owner of the shop has had the opportunity to handle one. He claims that in some ways it looks very similar to the Kel Tec 3at, however, it's not! He claims that the Ruger is far superior in overall fit & construction. The trigger pull, although firm, is a dream over the Kel Tec 3at. He believes that once they hit the shops and the public gets to handle them, and compare them to other .380 pocket guns, they will sell like hot cakes!

Johnny


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My experience with mouse type guns is limited as I have large hands and it is not fun for me to shoot them at all, so before CC they were next to useless to me. However now I gained a little experience with them trying to find a good pocket gun and after trying Seecamp, Beretta tomcat, Kel Tec, etc. and found I like the NAA .32. It goes bang every time I pull the trigger and doesn't kill my hand the way the others did when I tried them.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's another vote for the Keltec .380.


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

NAA 380 Guardian. This has replaced my two Mustangs for EDC.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

P3AT or a S&W model 37 I was just looking at.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the kel tec 3AT


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Kel-Tec.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am getting S & W 642...I cannot do the keltec....my buddy had problems, plus what I have researched. At least mine will keep going bang,lol


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Kel Tec P3AT.

WM


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

Keltec P3AT

3reds


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

When I still had it, My derringer ( i think if i remember it was american arms) in 45 colt. kicked like a mule (at both ends) but great to shoot
Dang wedding


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Charter Arms, Bulldog Pug .44 Special


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

i like my beretta bobcat, my dad loves his. even my g/f's dad has the beretta tomcat with crimson trace grips. no complaints, keep them clean & they work a long time.

though this summer i'll be looking for something in a larger caliber. possibly a keltec p11 or pf9. or might go to the dark side & get a .357 or 38 special snubby.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

bps3040 said:


> I am getting S & W 642...I cannot do the keltec....my buddy had problems, plus what I have researched. At least mine will keep going bang,lol


Heh, I sold my last S&W J-frame once I got my P3AT and it proved reliable. No desire to go back to the revolver. To each his own.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

My favorite is probably the Walther TPH. It doesn't really come in practical self defense calibers, though. For that purpose, I would have to join the keltec .380 group or peraps the new ruger, when it proves itself well designed and reliable.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

So, are any of you KelTec fans even going to check out the new Ruger LCP and maybe reconsider? Being 
a Ruger, it should be reliable and it looks like the fit and finish may be a lot better....


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

AZ Outlaws said:


> So, are any of you KelTec fans even going to check out the new Ruger LCP and maybe reconsider? Being
> a Ruger, it should be reliable and it looks like the fit and finish may be a lot better....


I will certainly give it a chance, though it will be a while until I can legally carry. That assumes that it proves itself reliable and sturdy, of course.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since my KelTec works with 100% reliability now, I don't see a need for a different pocket .380. I don't care even a little about the appearance of a concealment pistol. 

But if the LCP was a 9mm, I'd be all over it.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Since my KelTec works with 100% reliability now, I don't see a need for a different pocket .380. I don't care even a little about the appearance of a concealment pistol.
> 
> But if the LCP was a 9mm, I'd be all over it.


I'm curious, why the 180* difference in attitude based on caliber?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Not exactly a 180, AZ, since the LCP is essentially the exact same gun as the Keltec. Most people around here would way prefer to defend themselves with a 9mm as opposed to a .380. Count me in that group.:smt023


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just love MY Kel-Tec P-11 that my wife carries, and deal with my Cobra .38 spl Derringer. But, my Witness Compact P .45 acp is nice.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Keltec P11 and Seecamp .32....a tie.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

walther ppk 380.
pete


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

AZ Outlaws said:


> I'm curious, why the 180* difference in attitude based on caliber?


Power to size ratio, mainly. If I had to shoot a guy, I'd much rather do it with a 9mm than a .380. I am currently in search of a reliable 9mm pocket gun that costs less than an M4gery. A reliable LCP in 9mm would be in my pocket the day after I got home.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Power to size ratio, mainly. If I had to shoot a guy, I'd much rather do it with a 9mm than a .380. I am currently in search of a reliable 9mm pocket gun that costs less than an M4gery. A reliable LCP in 9mm would be in my pocket the day after I got home.


So, your thoughts on the Kahr PM9, please.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I carry the Keltec P32 everyday and it has been very reliable. I have put down a deposit on the Ruger ClP. This doesn't mean that I will get rid of the Keltec. I just have the itch to buy another gun and the Ruger looks like the Keltecs twin brother, so maybe they will play nice together. Unlike my twin boys at home! I should be getting the Ruger in 3 weeks and will post on how it shoots. I know I should wait to buy until all the bugs are out of it but I am very impulsive and don't mind being the Guinne Pig.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

The Keltec P11 has been trouble free for the most part, and still one of the 2 smallest 9mm's. I like mine.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> So, your thoughts on the Kahr PM9, please.


I think it's an excellent pistol. I only pocket carry occasionally, though, and just can't justify the price for the amount of time I actually pocket carry.

And I can't clip it to my running shorts like I can a P3AT. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> And I can't clip it to my running shorts like I can a P3AT. :mrgreen:


And I guess in that get-up an ankle rig is out of the question. :smt043


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

SIG Sauer P232, Bersa Thunder 380, Walther PPK 380

That being if I'm wanting to wander around with a pocket gun. I usually don't have much trouble carrying a commander size 1911 in an IWB though. I'm way too fat to run around without a shirt on:smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> And I guess in that get-up an ankle rig is out of the question. :smt043


Among the Rules of Life, as explained by Massad Ayoob:

1. Do not eat the yellow snow.
2. Do not wear an ankle holster with Bermuda shorts.

While I live in Phoenix where it never snows, I do extrapolate the latter rule to include wearing athletic shorts. :mrgreen:


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Multiple choice*

Favorite?
that would be on of my pre-1950 Llamas. Perfect 3/4-scale 1911, deep bluing, wood grips, all steel, very accurate. But I don't carry them
Carry would be a P3AT. Works every time. Mine is HC slide over navy blue grip. 
Also have an American Arms Escort I'm pretty fond of. It's longer than the the Keltec, but it's actually thinner, and it's all stainless steel. Pretty cool.
And yes, I'll probably have to have the ruger when they get out and the price settles down.


----------



## John Manning (Aug 14, 2008)

My favorite small pistol is my Astra 200 in 25 acp. A real jewel of craftmanship. My small pistol I carry is the Kel Tec .380 model. The Astra makes the Keltec look like a full size auto pistol.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ruger LCP


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My minumum EDC is my G27.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

buying a kel-tec 32 to go with my MAK:smt1099


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Favorite - HK P7M8 Jubilee








or Detonics Combatmaster


----------



## IAWAPP (Mar 26, 2008)

Walther PPS 9mm


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Been considering a p3at. Steered away from Kel-Tec for several years thinking $ ment everything. 

Bought a P-11. Now my most used carry piece.

Bought it new. Stopped on the way home and fired 100 rounds without a prep cleaning, then 300+ more without cleaning (as a test) without any failures until the last few. Cleaned it and no problems snce.

Have an idea that the p3at will perform equally as well. 

But willl, and have, looked at the LCP.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll take anything pocketably tiny, in .45 ACP. Right now, it's the AMT .45 Backup. At other times, it's the less reliable (but awfully nice) Semmerling LM-4.
For more serious "social occasions" I carry an Officers'-Model-size, Essex-frame .45 in a Mernickle high-ride holster, or a Star PD (in the same holster).
Smaller is better.


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

keltec p32 or p3at. more power but still light weight the pf9


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

since my last entry i have bought a ruger LCP 
and it has been 100% as of the 400 rounds thru it so far


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I carry a LCP. I get my guns from a private FFL Dealer, I ordered a P3AT from him, but he accidentally order the light grey framed one. Was not into that, so he cut me a deal on a LCP for $250 with an extra mag, due to his mistake! Got to find that good FFL dealer.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

P-3AT... Stainless, belt clip and pinky hook coming Monday/Tuesday.

New pics coming.

JW


----------



## slider (Aug 10, 2008)

KAHR PM45 in a pocket holster.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

Model 37. It works and I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

P3AT in a pocket holster.


----------

